# 2002 F-150 FX4 Super Crew 5.4L V8



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

just curious to know if this truck can handle a plow. Plow would be used mainly for driveways, and possibly light commercial. Also, what would be the "ideal" setup for this truck?


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

In a word - No. 

That model has the heaviest motor and crew cab on a 1/2 ton chassis. Ford won't recommend any plow and most plow manufactures won't either. Six months ago I would have said you can run a really light plow on it, but not now. 

The reason I say that is because I just put ball joints and sealed front wheel bearing assemblies in my 2001 regular cab 4x4. The bearings are tiny. And expensive. They don't look as if they'd live very long on a truck carrying a plow. I think if you put a plow on it, you will be looking at expensive front-end work on a consistent basis.

Edit - You'll notice a few people here do plow with F150's. But I think all of them have the heavy GVW package with the 7 lug wheels and plow package. This was not offered on the Supercrew (my truck is the five lug wheel too).


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

ramair2k said:


> just curious to know if this truck can handle a plow. Plow would be used mainly for driveways, and possibly light commercial. Also, what would be the "ideal" setup for this truck?


I am not familair with that model but if it has a Dana 50 straigh axle under it, you could use a plow on it as long as you did not get carried away with it weight. GM's 1500 HD crewcab it nothing more than a play on words as it is a 3/4ton pickup in design and GVW for emissions reasons under a 1/2 ton label for those that would not own a 3/4 ton truck.


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

not sure if it has the Dana 50 straight axel. I will have to get the specs on it. Here is a picture of a 2002 FX4. The only difference on mine is the color, mine is dark blue.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

What is the GVW rating of vehical on label on door inside of door jam.


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

I will find out later....Truck is home and I am at work. (company vechicle)


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

None of the F150s have a straight axle or even TTB from 1997 on. Starting in 97, the F150 and F250 light duty (which was discontinued in 2000 in favor of the F150 7700 lb package) have IFS suspension similar to the Chevies. Its a pretty stout setup, The A arms, half shafts and diff housing look pretty tough. But the wheel bearings are pretty narrow. And they are a sealed unit bearing. Easy to replace, but expensive (mine were $250 each). Ball joints are just a pain to do (as they are on any vehicle) and they are not serviceable unless you replace them with greasable units. 

I've never seen the bearings on the F250 LD and F150 7700, but I bet with the larger hub, 7 wheel studs, and higher front axle weight rating, I bet the bearings are much bigger.

ramair2k - the front GAWR on your truck is probably 3500 lbs. There is some variation to the weight ratings, but with the FX4 package you get the stronger torsion bars. Mine is not an FX4, and has the 3200 lb front end. All the same bearing though.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

crashz said:


> I've never seen the bearings on the F250 LD and F150 7700, but I bet with the larger hub, 7 wheel studs, and higher front axle weight rating, I bet the bearings are much bigger.
> 
> ramair2k - the front GAWR on your truck is probably 3500 lbs. There is some variation to the weight ratings, but with the FX4 package you get the stronger torsion bars. Mine is not an FX4, and has the 3200 lb front end. All the same bearing though.


I have never seen a 7 lug wheel so if they exist that is a new on on me (I have seen 4, 5, 6, 8 and 10 but never 7)

My guess to is with a F150 crew cab in a 4x4 that the front axle is at least 3800 to 4000 lbs GAWR


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is my .02 cents for what its worth.

I own a 2001 Supercrew F150 4x4 w/ 5.4v8 and I decided against putting a plow on it because in my opinion it is just to light duty to plow with. Then I saw in the owners manual in big bold letters not to use the F-150 Supercrew for Snowplowing so that sealed the deal for me right there anyhow.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

gordyo said:


> Here is my .02 cents for what its worth.
> 
> I own a 2001 Supercrew F150 4x4 w/ 5.4v8 and I decided against putting a plow on it because in my opinion it is just to light duty to plow with. Then I saw in the owners manual in big bold letters not to use the F-150 Supercrew for Snowplowing so that sealed the deal for me right there anyhow.


I do not question if it is a bit light, I am just trying to find out how light it is as I know how GM does their CC 1500 but not Fords.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

GAWR is 3660 for the front axle


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

gordyo said:


> GAWR is 3660 for the front axle


Kinda sounds like tire limitations with the odd amount (like 1840 per tire? maybe not) Thanks.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I have an `03 Supercrew with a 5.4, no plow for my truck to light.My plow truck is an 89 F250(which still sucks cuz its a LD 6700 lb.GVW and a TTB) .


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Tarkus said:


> I am not familair with that model but if it has a Dana 50 straigh axle under it, you could use a plow on it as long as you did not get carried away with it weight. GM's 1500 HD crewcab it nothing more than a play on words as it is a 3/4ton pickup in design and GVW for emissions reasons under a 1/2 ton label for those that would not own a 3/4 ton truck.


If you're not farmilliar with that truck than why are you giving someone advice on that truck? You don't even know what axle is under that truck. No 150's have a solid axle. They haven't for a long long time. And don't give crashz a hard time about the 7 lug comment. It was probably a typo. God forbid YOU have a typo once in a while.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

crashz said:


> None of the F150s have a straight axle or even TTB from 1997 on. Starting in 97, the F150 and F250 light duty (which was discontinued in 2000 in favor of the F150 7700 lb package) have IFS suspension similar to the Chevies. Its a pretty stout setup, The A arms, half shafts and diff housing look pretty tough. But the wheel bearings are pretty narrow. And they are a sealed unit bearing. Easy to replace, but expensive (mine were $250 each). Ball joints are just a pain to do (as they are on any vehicle) and they are not serviceable unless you replace them with greasable units.
> 
> I've never seen the bearings on the F250 LD and F150 7700, but I bet with the larger hub, 7 wheel studs, and higher front axle weight rating, I bet the bearings are much bigger.
> 
> ramair2k - the front GAWR on your truck is probably 3500 lbs. There is some variation to the weight ratings, but with the FX4 package you get the stronger torsion bars. Mine is not an FX4, and has the 3200 lb front end. All the same bearing though.


F250's have 7 lugs...97 only! just supporting you crashz


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

GAWR is 3600lbs and its 5 lug


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

repo_man62 said:


> F250's have 7 lugs...97 only! just supporting you crashz


That has got to be one [email protected] wheel!! One of Fords "better Ideas" ?


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Tarkus said:


> That has got to be one [email protected] wheel!! One of Fords "better Ideas" ?


I "owned" one...that's why i have a chev. now


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

repo_man62 said:


> F250's have 7 lugs...97 only! just supporting you crashz


It was not 97 only It was on the 97-99 F250 LD, in 2000 they changed the name of the 250 LD to the F150 7700, it was a name change only the truck did not change and the 7700 lived on untill the 04` model year when the new F150 was introduced.


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for backing me Repo and Tuna. 

Yeah Ford had a 7 lug wheel. Just doesn't look right when the hubcap is removed. I guess it was just their way to confuse the hell out of everybody. I think they changed the wheel size and lug count again with the 2004 bodystyle.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Leave it to Ford to have such a odd non standard setup.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Tarkus said:


> Leave it to Ford to have such a odd non standard setup.


And leave it to Tarkus to run up his post count and talk about stuff he has no clue about. 

How long before he makes it to 1000 posts? Maybe within a month?

Tarkus, didn't you used to log in under the name "the snowman"?  Why don't you post under that name anymore??


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

I have NEVER logged in under the name of SNOWMAN. What is your problem anyway?? You must be really insecure about something.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Nope. Not insecure about anything. I just hate post whores  

1000 posts in a month? What do you do with your life? Pretty sad if this is all you do all day


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

i know for a fact that snowway will warrenty there plows on the f150 super crew..question anyomnne have the 04 150 wiht a plow i love that truck and im considering gettin one?????


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

ptllandscapeIL said:


> i know for a fact that snowway will warrenty there plows on the f150 super crew..question anyomnne have the 04 150 wiht a plow i love that truck and im considering gettin one?????


That's all fine and good. But... Will FORD warranty the TRUCK after a plow is installed? Good for SnowWay to warranty a $3,000.00 plow. How about a $30,000.00 truck


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I would put a plow on that truck. If it were mine i would put on a Fisher RD 7'6" or maybe an LD 7'6", add some timbrens as well. Crew Cab F-150s are not recommended for plowing but they do carry plows OK with timbrens. They may give you warrenty trouble, but they have to prove that the plow caused the problem. Just don't beat the crap out of it and have the plow on only when necesary. If you are not too concerned about the possibility of warrenty issues, then i would say you have the truck so just do what you have to do to plow with it. Don't go out and buy a new truck just to plow just because your truck supposedly can't handle it. Compare the time you will be driving without the plow to the amount of time you will actually have the plow on. I would not worry too much about plowing with it.


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

If your gonna do driveways, get a rear hitch mount plow, thats best for driveways actually. Otherwise get a bigger truck, or buy a POS plow truck to use only for plowing and keep the new truck mint.........and tight......


----------



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

*99 F150 Super Cab 4.6 engine 3600 GAWR*

I have a 99 F150 Super Cab (not super crew) with a 4.6 engine and 3600 front end. I have been plowing with it for a couple of years now. I went with the Snoway plow because it is the lightest. Also put Timbrens in it. It needed them. I put a Western 500 Spreader on this year. It handles all of it well. I am not a hot dog and the plow comes off when not in use. I just bought an 04 F250 as an additional truck. Wow, you can't even compare the 2. It's like night and day. The 150 will stay in service. I imagine it willl need front end work at some point. Now that I know the difference I would not have done it but it is what it is. My 150 handles it just don't abuse it and it should last at least a couple of years before you have to put money in to it.


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

I mean basically i was just looking for something to use on my street, and a few driveways. nothing "commercial." I dont want to alter the front suspension at all. Would putting a plow on this truck mean that i would have to notch the front bumper??? Does anyone here have a pic of a FX4 with a plow on it???


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

No, you should not have to notch your front bumper.

Understand that most people that say "I just want to do my driveway and maybe my neighbors drive. Nothing commercial" are usualy underestimating the "power of snow". As soon as you see what a great job you did with your plow on your own drive you will be tempted to go do the neighbors lot and maybe your church or where you work. There will be days you will be too lazy to take the plow off and tote it around town and someone will inevitably stop you and ask if you will plow out their driveway for $XX.XX and you will say "Sure!" And so it begins... The dreaded Push For Pay Syndrome. First it's a driveway. Next thing you know you will be doing the harder stuff like strip malls and gas stations. Sooner or later you will end up like the rest of us BEGGING FOR SNOW to help us with our "fix", or "craving" for the habbit.

That is why many professionals here want to tell you to put a big heavy plow on or not to put one on at all because your truck is ill-equipped for the task. Not to say you fall in that category or any other I may have mentioned. Just remember that installing a plow means more than just pushing your driveway. It's a way of life.

Plow Meister<---------Off soapbox


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Ramair2K
> Does anyone here have a pic of a FX4 with a plow on it???


Here are some pictures of Harley Haulers Ext cab F-150 FX4, seems to handle an RD fisher nicely 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=15739&highlight=harley+haulers+ride


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

now is the RD the one with three springs on the back of the plow?? Dumb question...what does RD stand for??


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

ramair2k said:


> now is the RD the one with three springs on the back of the plow?? Dumb question...what does RD stand for??


Regular Duty is RD
Yes your right 3 trip springs one on the left, two on the right. Check out fishers website there is a link at the top of this page. The more I think about it, the LD or Light Duty 7'6" is probley what you would want on your truck. The "older" RD series like the one in harley haulers pics weighs about 100 LBS less then the newer RD series blades. You see fisher just make a few minor changes to their line, they made the LD less light duty and the RD more heavy duty. The RD now weighs somewhere in the 650 LB range while the LD 7'6" has been built up to incorperate a higher moldboard (23" high to 26" high) and now weighs in the 470 LB range. Where you have a crew cab, the LD 7'6" would be the best option in my opinion. The dealer you go to may still have the lighter RD series blade in stock though in which case it would not be as much of a problem, i don't know if they have started distributing the "newer" plows yet  I think you will want some Timbrens for the front end, do a search on the internet, they have a website. They cost around $130 I think, they are easy to install and replace the factory bumpstops out front. They reduce front end sag with the plow on.


----------



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

*Timbrens on F150*

FYI, the Timbrens are great. They reduce from end sag quite a bit. One thing no one said to me was the difference in the ride when the plow is not on. It rides much stiffer than before. Now, I had a sport suspension which was real cushy before so the difference was considerable. Don't know about the FX4 but I would imagine the difference would be less than my sport suspension.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

hey computer guy why dont you put a plow on the front of that f250 like a 8ft pro ultramount???? and question not to change the subject but does anyoneon here run timbrens in the rear on there trucks any landscapers or salt spreader carriers????


----------



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

*F250 plow*

Well, that is the plan but can do only one thing at a time. I just bought it on Thursday  . The F150 has served me well and it will continue to do so. The F250 was a great deal at invoice less $4300 in rebates  Soon enough. The 250 will also be towing a trailer full of Harleys to Daytona, Myrtle Beach, maybe Laconia and Sturgis every year payup .


----------



## ford7700 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Ford 7700*

Here is my Ford 7700
2003 Ford 7700 lariat
7 wheel lugs
comes with 250 rear end and transmission
all stock....

Merry christmas gents


----------



## Stoney (Nov 26, 2004)

*Light Duty Trucks*

The 1500 and 150 trucks are good for clean-up and light residential work the plow truck i see broke down are always the light duty ones cold and pushing is a lot of stress on a truck.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

ramair2k,

Obviously it is your truck and you can do with it as you please, I chose against putting a plow on my 2001 Supercrew. Look around as you drive around Boston and see how many of these trucks are outfitted with plows. I live in the Boston area and I have not seen even one. That should say something right there.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

gordyo said:


> ramair2k,
> 
> Obviously it is your truck and you can do with it as you please, I chose against putting a plow on my 2001 Supercrew. Look around as you drive around Boston and see how many of these trucks are outfitted with plows. I live in the Boston area and I have not seen even one. That should say something right there.


Yes your right you don't see many with plows.
My opinion, just put a good, light plow on the truck like the Fisher LD 7'6", don't get a homesteader or anything like that. Your biggest problem is probley going to be finding a dealer who will install it for you. The truck can more then handle a plow but dealers love to say "no" to people. Plowing will not kill your truck if approached right, just learn to go very easy on the truck while plowing. Set it up right and you should not have a problem, plenty of F-150's with the same front end as yours handle plows great. The weight of the Crew Cab vs the Extended Cab is not too big of a factor when you compensate with a lighter plow, a good amount of weight in the bed, and some Timbren Load Boosters. The factory assumes that you are plowing with 5 passnegers in the vehicle, when it is only one or two people in reality. There is no good reason why, if set up right and used carefully, your truck can not plow.


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

I just called Salem Brake & Clutch and the guy told me that I cant put a LD on my truck, only a homesteader. On the fisher website it says that an LD will fit a 1/2 truck. Go figure.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

*This is right from the owners manual of a my Ford F150 Supercrew.*

We can keep going back and forth on whether it is ok or not to plow with this truck but here is the bottom line direct from Ford Motor Company page #4 of the owners manual.

SPECIAL NOTICES
Snowplowing
Ford recommends the following specifications for low speed, personal use snow removal:
•	F-150 (except F-150 Supercrew, "Lightning" and Harley Davidson)
•	5.4L engine
•	Heavy duty service package
•	Super engine cooling
•	Heavy duty front suspension package
• Automatic transmission with auxiliary automatic transmission fluid cooling
• All-terrain tires
Do not install a snowplow and plow with your vehicle until it has been driven at least 800 km (500 miles).
F150 SuperCrew, F150 5.4L Supercharged "Lightning" and Harley-Davidson F-150 Owners: Snowplowing
Your vehicle is not recommended for Snowplowing. Ford makes no representation as to the suitability of your vehicle for Snowplowing, in particular regarding the potential for exceeding vehicle weight limits, airbag (SRS) deployment sensitivity, vehicle crash integrity, or powertrain durability. The Snowplow Package Option is not available.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

ramair2k said:


> I just called Salem Brake & Clutch and the guy told me that I cant put a LD on my truck, only a homesteader. On the fisher website it says that an LD will fit a 1/2 truck. Go figure.


Find another dealer!
Damn fisher is trying to push their much less capeable Homesteader over the much better LD series. They won't budge they want to sell the homesteaders for eveything smaller then a 250 now. Iam waiting until they start putting the homesteaders on F-250's. :crying:


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

gordyo said:


> We can keep going back and forth on whether it is ok or not to plow with this truck but here is the bottom line direct from Ford Motor Company page #4 of the owners manual.
> 
> SPECIAL NOTICES
> Snowplowing
> ...


Absoultely! I knew that!
You can still put a plow on it without having a problem, i explained my opinion on that above. If he wants a plow, he can get a nicer one then a homesteader and be able to plow without going out and buying a new truck for no reason. I would plow with any 4X4 pickup recommended or not, just set it up yourself and make all necessary modifications. Plenty of people do it.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

cja1987 said:


> You can still put a plow on it without having a problem


I disagree, I think the problem will come the first time the truck goes in for warranty work on the front end. The service manager is going to point right at that paragraph in the owners manual and say that the warranty on the truck was voided the day the plow went on, but, I have given at least 04 cents worth now and it is onward to other discussions.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

gordyo said:


> I disagree, I think the problem will come the first time the truck goes in for warranty work on the front end. The service manager is going to point right at that paragraph in the owners manual and say that the warranty on the truck was voided the day the plow went on, but, I have given at least 04 cents worth now and it is onward to other discussions.


Iam not trying to argue at all, its fine to have this discussion, I was not referring to warrentys either, i believe i eluded to that in an earlier post so your not telling me anything i did not already say.

Iam talking about physical plow and Truck, nothing "arbitrary". Iam saying that the truck can handle a plow, if fisher is being difficult, i would recommend a Blizzard 760LT, or a snoway, these dealers generally won't give you trouble about installing the reasonable plows that people ask for. The truck will be fine, see what you have already (tranny cooler, front axle ratings etc). If you are concerned about the warrenty don't plow with the truck. Again the dealer must prove that the problem was caused as a result of the plow. A friend of mine plows with a truck like yours, he actually took it to the dealer and showed what he had added and made sure the modifications were approved by the dealer. The dealer will now honar his warrenty the same as they would a vehicle with plow prep. There are two ways of going about it, 1) take a risk and hope the plow causes no problems; don't tell dealer 2) Be up front with the dealer and see what they say. I know of more then 1 situation where a vehicle was not recommended for plowing and the owner addressed it with the dealer and they worked something out. About the Fisher, I would try to get a ligher yet more heavy duty snoway or blizzard before going with the homesteader.


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

thanks for the replies guys. There is no way that i am putting on a homesteader on my f150. I see LD's on chevy blazers, GMC yukons etc.....and my F150 cant handle one....ya right


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

ramair2k said:


> thanks for the replies guys. There is no way that i am putting on a homesteader on my f150. I see LD's on chevy blazers, GMC yukons etc.....and my F150 cant handle one....ya right


Right, its not like your asking for alot, just a good lighter duty plow. These days it seems that you can't get an LD Fisher even if you offer to pay double for it (like anyone would do that). They are so intent on selling their homesteader to every 1/2t owner. Oh well, i would go with another brand or see if you can take an LD cash and carry either from Brake and Clutch or another fisher dealer. You can find someone to install it for you. I don't know exactly what the truck has but you will want to beef up the front end a little and if it does not have one, add an aux transmission cooler. Other then that your all set, the crew cab is not too much extra weight to deal with.


----------



## beverlylawncare (Nov 14, 2003)

Not only does the 7 lug look goofy, but you can only choose from 3 aftermarket wheels if you want to upgrade. I opted to just paint my dull grey wheels black and slap that chrome lug cover back on... looks mean now! 

But, the 7 lug does exist. 97,98 250 LD and 00,01,02 (maybe 03) 150 w/7700 lb. capacity. 

And, to answer the original post, I've had plows on 1/2 and 3/4 tons. If you are the only driver, and you are using it on drives only or EXTREME light use, its at your own discrepancy. You can always add timbrens to give you a lil help. I almost bought a supercrew, but by the time I would have beefed it up and been ticked with the tiny bed, I am looking for a 250 crew s/b.

Good Luck! If you notice, snowex uses a black supercrew on their 1075 spreader pic, and a guy in my neighborhood has a plow on his, but don't know what model, its a meyers though.

Justin


----------

